# Forellen entschuppen????



## the doctor (20. Juli 2005)

Nabend....

Ich habe meine Forellen bisher nie entschuppt, die Haut samt kleinen Schuppen immer mitgegessen....so schön knusprig:q 
Habe damals von nem Angler (Koch) erfahren, das man die Schuppen bei Forellen drannlassen sollte, da der gute Geschmack sonst verloren ginge!?

Stimmt das?

Bisher hats  noch nicht geschadet:m


----------



## Mr. Lepo (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen????*

Hoi Marcel,
ich habe bis jetzt immer meine Forellen entschuppt und muss sagen dat die richtisch legger waren. Ob sie nun mit Schuppen besser schmeggen weiss ich net. Nu bin ich aber mal gespannt wat die Fachmänner/Frauen dazu sagen!


----------



## bodenseepeter (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen????*

Nun, ich denke, die Arbeit kannste Dir echt sparen.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen????*

Habe Forellen noch nie geschuppt.. warum auch


----------



## Mr. Lepo (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen????*

.... naja geräuchert sieht der Fisch ohne Schuppen besser aus.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen????*

mit Schuppen ist er aber fester... bilde ich mit zumindest ein


----------



## bodenseepeter (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen????*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> mit Schuppen ist er aber fester... bilde ich mit zumindest ein


 
Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung. In dem Fall schließe ich mich aber gerne an. Und gerade beim Räuchern ist Schuppen doch völlig unnötig, da die Haut dann ja wohl keiner mehr ist.


----------



## Seemöwe (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen????*

Moin
Forellen mit schuppen brate ich ich auch,die merkt mann doch nicht.
beim Karpfen ist das in ordnung
Gruß Seemöwe


----------



## Heilbutt (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen????*

Für meinen Geschmack sehen die geräucherten MIT Schuppen besser aus.

Hab auch noch nie ne Forelle geschuppt, egal wie sie dann zubereitet hab.


----------



## the doctor (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen????*

Ok...dann bin ich doch nicht auf dem falschen Weg:m 
mmmmmhhhmmm die knusprige Haut:m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen????*

Wenn ich die Forellen Räucher dann schupp ich sie auch da die LAKE besser über Nacht einzieht...

"Hat mir ein ALTER FRANZOSE gesagt vor Jahren"
Bei jeder anderen Mehtode der Zubereitung mach ich mir die *Arbeit *nicht!!!


----------



## Arcanion (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen????*

Ich schuppe die Forellen grundsaetzlich...gut, bei den normalen Portionsforellen koennte man sich das vielleicht sparen, aber bei Forellen so ab 45cm sind die Schuppen dann doch schon stoerend, wenn man die Haut mitessen moechte.


----------



## Chicago Angler (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellen entschuppen????*

Fuer kleinere ist es eigentlich nicht noetig.  Bei groesseren schneide ich eh Filets, ohne Schuppen und Haut.


----------

